# What do your betta fish do to get attention?



## EdgyWolf (May 6, 2013)

I'm starting to realize that there is something called "the wiggle" referring to a dance there betta fish does where they swim back and forth in a wiggling motion to get their owners attention. I thought it was funny people called it "the wiggle". I think I'm starting to learn that Buckshot likes showing off and spreading his fins in front of me when he wants some attention. I was wondering if anyone's betta fish does something unique to get their attention. Thought it would be funny and interesting to see some responses on this. :-D


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

I know that when I lift my tank's cover lid, Rusty comes up, surfaces and looks at me straight in the eyes and he knows that it is feeding time. He waits for his food pellet to drop, eat and then waits for the second one to drop and then the third one. In case the community is wondering why I feed him this way; it's because the slow filter current sometimes carries the pellet away before Rusty has has a chance to eat it. I am sure some of you will tell me to try a different way, spot or maybe some other type of food to use?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Well one of my fish jumps out at me regularly if I am not quick enough to put his lid back down. He spends a lot of time on the floor due to his enthusiasm for food haha


----------



## Susukihotaru (Apr 4, 2013)

My betta Arata jumps up when I open the tank lid, too. He is in a divided tank and his tankmate is able to eat a pellet whole, but I have to crush his into smaller pieces. He jumps up while I am crushing the pellet, as if he's saying,"Hurry up! I'm hungry!". :lol:


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

countyrd419- when I feed my fish the same way, it works out really well for us but if you'd like you could unplug the filter, if not to hard, just for feeding time. 

My fish does "the wiggle" but also he stares at his tank lid and flows what I'm doing around the room haha. He's such a beggar.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

My fish usually swim like crazy around the tank, wiggling their fins. All but two of my fishies jump for their food, and Brisinger and Peach bite their tails. (and I think Pi might too)


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

My fish does the wiggle at the same time she opens and close her mouth repeatedly until she actually eats. Sometimes I have to hide or stay very still for her not to beg when I watch her. Begs all the time I look at her -.-


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

Socrates generally follows me back and forth across his tank when he sees me, and whenever I'm close enough for him to think it's feeding time he darts straight to the top and does his little wiggle xD

My girls all go to the top the moment anyone approaches their tank because all they have on their mind is food. It's just a big ball of seven or eight wiggling female bettas with one or two stragglers having the thought to stay a couple inches away so they avoid the feeding frenzy.

I have to keep the water a bit lower in their tank though because as soon as my hand is over the tank with the lid off they all start jumping.

Alighieri is the most chill fish ever (which is why my boyfriend liked him when he picked him out). If I come by the tank he'll do a bit of a wiggle, but he prefers to spend most of his time lounging in the most obscure places in the tank.


----------



## LizbethDawn (May 22, 2013)

Castiel comes out when I stand near the tank and comes to the top when I take the lid off. When he knows I have food he follows my hand. I feed one pellet at a time too it's just how I do things.
Gannicus is a little bit of a derp. He hides when I take his lid off and he likes to chase his food so I have to drop his pellet in and wait for him to see it then he comes out and gets it and sees me and does his little dance before I drop his next two in.
I don't think the girls know I mean food yet lol


----------



## GrlRacr (May 9, 2013)

Rainbow definitely does "The Wiggle" to get my attention. He also shows off by doing acrobatic rotations through his ornaments, doing a few "circuits" exactly the same way about 4 or 5 times when I sit near his tank. He likes to follow my finger too. 

Funniest thing, when I still had him in his small tank in the kitchen, my husband walked up and gave me a hug....Rainbow went ballistic! My husband just looked at him and said "Great, now I have to compete with 2 jealous dogs AND a fish?" LMAO

They are truly special creatures.


----------

